# multiple bow case?



## superbuckeye

I am an assistant coach for a newly formed NASP team at our local Elementary School. We need a way to transport all the school's genesis bows to and from the tourneys. Is there a case available that will hold several bows? I swear I remember seeing a case somewhere that held maybe 4 bows that stacked side by side, riser down. Am I imagining things or is there a case designed for teams?


----------



## rkumetz

You can buy one of the "road trunks" That are used to carry electronic stuff for the concert circuit etc. Look on
Ebay. If you buy one large enough you can add a pair of cross braces that have notches for the bows and some foam on
the lid to hold the ends of the limbs/strings in place. As long as you are not planning on flipping it over you don't have to do
much work to keep them from getting damaged. You can often buy those cases used in decent shape for a song. Musicians
often need to hock their belongings to eat.....


----------



## wa-prez

superbuckeye said:


> I am an assistant coach for a newly formed NASP team at our local Elementary School. We need a way to transport all the school's genesis bows to and from the tourneys. Is there a case available that will hold several bows? I swear I remember seeing a case somewhere that held maybe 4 bows that stacked side by side, riser down. Am I imagining things or is there a case designed for teams?


NASP has some bow cases on their website here: http://naspschools.org/store/?cat=2 

I have the 6-bow case from Spirit USA and really like it. It comes with a wheeled cart, or for flying you can disconnect the cart and use it separately.

Here's the link for Spirit: http://www.spiritarcherybags.com as they have other products too.


----------

